

An Evaluation of Concurrency Control with One Thousand Cores [pdf] - arjn
http://www.vldb.org/pvldb/vol8/p209-yu.pdf

======
arjn
Direct link to the VLDB paper :
[http://www.vldb.org/pvldb/vol8/p209-yu.pdf](http://www.vldb.org/pvldb/vol8/p209-yu.pdf)

~~~
dang
Url changed from [http://highscalability.com/blog/2015/3/12/paper-staring-
into...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2015/3/12/paper-staring-into-the-
abyss-an-evaluation-of-concurrency-co.html), which points to this.

